# I have a question to California highway patrol



## Moore (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi hows everyone doing i work for a company called California Emergency Services Gaming Clan and i'm trying to figure out what siren does CHP use


and im begging you guys does anyone know what siren CHP uses









thanks
Isaiah Moore


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 18, 2016)

Us in the EMS realm don't really know what siren a police department uses. I don't know what siren we use on our ambulances, just as long as it works. Try a police forum (if there is such a thing). 

This link should help you out: https://www.google.com


----------



## MMiz (Jun 18, 2016)

There are standard siren tones in the United States.

The first tone is called a wail, followed by yelp.

Examples here: http://www.whelen.com/auto/sirentones.php

For more details I fear you have the wrong forum.  Check out http://elightbars.org/forums/.


----------



## chrls (Jun 18, 2016)

As mentioned above the sounds themselves are standardized in California. As for equipment, the siren speaker itself is a Whelen. I do not recall the brand/model of the in car computer and integrated light and siren controller.

The crown vic's only have the wail and alternate to the yelp with a push of the horn while the Code 3 lights are activated. The sirens portrayed in the video are correct for the crown vic however the air horn is not accurate as these vehicles do not have them. Also, the 3 numbers on the top of CHP cars is the same as the last 3 numbers of the license plate. The only other thing I would change, if possible, is the rate of the wig wag of the headlights, they are not alternating fast enough.

The 2013-2015 PUV's(explorers) have the same siren options as the crown vic's.

The 2016 PUV's have an air horn. This is the only standard issue CHP car currently being used with an air horn.

The BMW R1200RT-P motorcycles have the wail and yelp along with an air horn. Some have a piercer.

The new Harley's have the wail and yelp but are not equipped with an air horn.


----------

